# Davidoff Demi-Tasse, any good ?



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

hey gang, I need opinions from those of you that've had them or have heard other's opinions: the Davidoff Demi-Tasse small cigars (cigarillos). They come 10-15 in a box for around 15 bucks. The reason I ask is because I am trying to get the Davidoff taste while saving some money, AND, I discovered 3 boxes locally that are more yellow than the Bill of Rights; in a non-smoking humidor to boot. 

I don't want to buy them just because they're old though, if the blend wasn't good to begin with, the point is moot. SO, I'm wondering if anyone can give me some reviews on whether the demi-tasse are tasty or not ? Many (most) small cigars fall flat as compared to their original blend, so I'm just wondering if Davidoff managed to get the blend right and tasty in the Demi-Tasse long cigarillos....

Thanks for any opinions or info....


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

I really enjoyed them. A lot of complexity for a small cigar. I also believe they're long filler. I'd say go for it !! A good break smoke


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

Fantastic. Thank you for the input!! I've managed to scrounge up a couple short reviews on the 'rate these' portions of online shops, and your opinion seems par across the board.... big davidoff taste in a little davidoff package. 

What intrigues me is that if you took all of the tobacco in a $15 box of demi-tasse and rolled it into two 5.5x48 belicoso shapes, they would escalate in value to $30 a piece, LOL. I think I'm definetely going to scoop them up tomorrow.......

thanks again :ss


----------



## jdean33442 (May 8, 2007)

They are good. I used to smoke them all the time with my morning 5 shots of espresso but now I just smoke a regular cigar. Never smoked them aged though.



sonick said:


> hey gang, I need opinions from those of you that've had them or have heard other's opinions: the Davidoff Demi-Tasse small cigars (cigarillos). They come 10-15 in a box for around 15 bucks. The reason I ask is because I am trying to get the Davidoff taste while saving some money, AND, I discovered 3 boxes locally that are more yellow than the Bill of Rights; in a non-smoking humidor to boot.
> 
> I don't want to buy them just because they're old though, if the blend wasn't good to begin with, the point is moot. SO, I'm wondering if anyone can give me some reviews on whether the demi-tasse are tasty or not ? Many (most) small cigars fall flat as compared to their original blend, so I'm just wondering if Davidoff managed to get the blend right and tasty in the Demi-Tasse long cigarillos....
> 
> Thanks for any opinions or info....


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I enjoy the Long Panatelas in the mornings. probably about the same ring gauge, but quite a bit longer. Great flavor in a thin stick.


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks so much for the replies..... I'm headed to the B&M to scoop them up after work, hopefully they're still there! I blew my cigar budget for the next couple weeks already on some pricey sticks (that are being reconciled a bit too quickly), so I'm attempting to make up the difference for the next couple weeks on the cheap...... these Demi-Tasse sound like they will fill the bill quite nicely. Will post up pics if the contents yield anything extraordinary.......


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

The Demi-Tasse by Davidoff are some great smokes. They are long-filler, and taste just like a nice, mild Davidoff, but don't cost that much. Go for it, man... you won't be let down!:tu


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

TMoneYNYY said:


> The Demi-Tasse by Davidoff are some great smokes. They are long-filler, and taste just like a nice, mild Davidoff, but don't cost that much. Go for it, man... you won't be let down!:tu


Thanks :tu..... I was hoping to hear that they actually tasted like Davidoff... this seems to be the overall concensus now. Some of the smaller cigars that are modelled on larger cigars seem to fall terribly short.... the RP sungrown cigarillos come to mind... tasted nothing like a full sized RP sungrown to me....

Isn't it crazy how 10 Demi-Tasse cost $15, but the same amount of tobacco in the form of two coronas or two figurados would cost $60 ? Gotta love it....

Thanks again :ss


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

Holy crap these things are good!!!

My first experience with plume as well.... they are coated from stem to stern with plume crystals; the taste can only be described as divine. 

Thank you again for the push in the right direction :tu


----------

